# Land of Lincoln get together



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

I think we need a Land of Lincoln " We Weathered the Storm Herf "....lets get together and smoke a good cigar...:u


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

You guys deserve it. We did that here in Florida after this hurricane season and I think we'll end up doing it again after this season too. Glad to here you guys came through ok.

Ron


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

yeah and id even bring a bottle of Patron....


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm game, if you will let in next door neighbors (I'm in Evansville, IN). We did get a ton of rain as well.

Plus I lived in Mt Vernon, IL for 4 years....does that count?


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

You up around Springfield? Heard that it was a real mess up there with highways closed etc.

We were lucky around St. Louis ... just a lot of rain.


----------

